# PC-Konfiguration Diskussion



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

*Edit vom Mod: * Ein Thread wurde geteilt und hier wird der Dialog über den Rechner von The Killer for Two weitergeführt.



bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Woran legst DU es fest, dass dein NT in die Knie´e geht?



daran das wenn ich jetzt meine neue graka anschließen würde das nt durchlassen würde.
http://www.sysprofile.de/id102624
schaus dir an... wenn du anderer meinung bist bin ich gerne offen für. aber ich kenn genug fälle wo das nt dann aufgegeben hat. und bei meinem pc weiß ich es weil ich ihn von grund auf selber aufgebaut hab.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> daran das wenn ich jetzt meine neue graka anschließen würde das nt durchlassen würde.



Kannst du es mal präziser umschreiben?
Wenn das Netzteil die Leistung nicht schafft, dann geht der PC normalerweise AUS  ( bei Last).
Sei dahin gestellt, ob die Sicherung kaputt geht oder nicht.


Und schon mal überlegt, anstatt 3 HDDs zu haben; eine Neue besser ist?

Zumal du glaub ich gar nicht weißt, was der Wirkungsgrad ist...

bo


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

The Killer:

Naja, 2x 9600GT brauchen viel Strom, sind aber höchst uneffizient. Eine 9800GTX macht das wett, ganz zu schweigen von einer GTX260, die Deine Karten in jedem Benchmark verraucht 

Du hast SuperPi laufen lassen.. (32sek) mit welcher Einstellung? 1M ?

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du es mal präziser umschreiben?
> Wenn das Netzteil die Leistung nicht schafft, dann geht der PC normalerweise AUS  ( bei Last).
> Sei dahin gestellt, ob die Sicherung kaputt geht oder nicht.
> 
> ...



nein ist es nicht(zwecks festplatten) da ich a) mit mehreren os arbeite (dementsprechend viele partitionen) b) so schnellere zugriffszeiten hab und c) mehr sicherheit wenn eine mal flötten geht

ich bin kein elektriker der dir das genau erklären könnte was da passiert ich weiß das was ich in vielen fällen shcon mitbekommen hab das es dann eine überspannung durch die meisten komponenten gab und das mb, graka (z.B.) danach kaputt waren.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

Kannst verschiedene OSs auch auf einer HDD haben; musst bloß auf dem Bootmanager aufpassen.

Zumal wenn dir jetzt eine abraucht sind deine Daten doch auch futsch oder Laufen diese im RAID?
Wenn du dir jetzt neuere HDDs mit einem TB oder mehr kaufst, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dass sie abrauchen im Vergleich zu deinen bisherigen sehr gering ist.
Zumal du die TB Platten dann im Raid auch notfalls laufen kannst.


Und wie chmee sollte man dann auf neuere Grakas umsteigen, als alten Kram zu verwenden.



@chmee Danke für die Erklärung 

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Kannst verschiedene OSs auch auf einer HDD haben; musst bloß auf dem Bootmanager aufpassen.
> 
> Zumal wenn dir jetzt eine abraucht sind deine Daten doch auch futsch oder Laufen diese im RAID?
> Wenn du dir jetzt neuere HDDs mit einem TB oder mehr kaufst, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit , dass sie abrauchen im Vergleich zu deinen bisherigen sehr gering ist.
> ...



ich weiß das meine zwei 9600 gt noch ziemlich unefizient sind.
Doch kommt bald noch als dritte eine GTX 295 hinzu...wie ich die zusammenschließ bzw warum hat nen einfachen grund:
gtx 295: 42" Fernseher (hauptmonitor)
1. 9600: PhysX-Aufgaben
2. 9600: die anderen zwei Monitore

Wegen Festplatten ich hab sie nicht im Raid laufen und ich muss sagen bin auch froh drum weil mir jetzt eine dabei ist abzukratzen.
Was kommt nach? eine 1tb und eine 70gb
1tb wird die sicherung gemacht und dann hab ich immer noch 550 GB frei und auf die 70 gb kommt das haupt os (win vista ultimate 64bit) warum ne 70 gb?
10000 U/M auf die größe sollte eig alles sagen.


noch eins... die neueren festplatten werden zwar immer größer sollen aber immer leiser laufen werden damit aber langsamer... und mir ist lautstärke egal und hab lieber mehr geschwindigkeit... daher hab ich auch mehrere Festplatten...


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

Da es vom Hauptthema abweicht, werde ich nicht mehr schreiben.


Zumal deine Graka Kombi sinnlos ist!
Beschäftige dich mal intensiver mit SLI und der Nvidia Technik.

bo


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

> die neueren festplatten werden zwar immer größer sollen aber immer leiser laufen werden damit aber langsamer... und mir ist lautstärke egal und hab lieber mehr geschwindigkeit... daher hab ich auch mehrere Festplatten...


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Dadurch, dass die Speicherdichte pro Platte wächst, kann inzwischen eine 7.200Upm-Platte mehr als 110MB/Sek lesen/schreiben. Eine 5400Upm-Platte kommt ganz locker auf 80MB/sek.

Andersrum : Eine 70GB-Festplatte hat (durch seine Größe bedingt) eine niedrige Speicherdichte, sowas wird nicht mehr produziert, ist also alt, somit langsam im Vergleich zu heutigen Speicherdichten.

Beispiele:
2006 - Raptor 10.000upm  -> 71MB/sek
2006 - Barracuda 7.200 -> 61MB/sek
2008 - Samsung HD250HJ 7.200upm -> 100MB/sek
2009 - Barracuda 5.900upm -> 111MB/sek
2009 - WD CaviarBlack 7.200upm -> 130MB/sek

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Da es vom Hauptthema abweicht, werde ich nicht mehr schreiben.
> 
> 
> Zumal deine Graka Kombi sinnlos ist!
> ...



hab ich shcon^^
deswegen werde ich diese kombi verwenden da mit 3 monitoren alles andere sinnlos wäre wenn ich eh schon eine graka mit integriertem sli dann drinne hab... 
warum ich nicht dann die andere graka für physX benutzten sollte ist mir unklar da man keine zwei verschiedenen sli in einem system schalten kann.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Dadurch, dass die Speicherdichte pro Platte wächst, kann inzwischen eine 7.200Upm-Platte mehr als 110MB/Sek lesen/schreiben. Eine 5400Upm-Platte kommt ganz locker auf 80MB/sek.
> 
> Andersrum : Eine 70GB-Festplatte hat (durch seine Größe bedingt) eine niedrige Speicherdichte, sowas wird nicht mehr produziert, ist also alt, somit langsam im Vergleich zu heutigen Speicherdichten.
> 
> ...



wobei die neuen Raptor auch wenn sie klein sind 150MB/sek schaffen 

Zitat:


MPN
MPN	wd740gb-00fla0

Haupteigenschaften
Formfaktor	Desktop-Computer
Kapazität	74 GB
Schnittstelle	Serial ATA
Gehäuse	Intern
Laufwerksabmessungen	3,5 Zoll x 1/3 H (Low Profile)
Drehzahl	10000 RPM

System
Externe Datenübertragungsrate	150 MBps
Suchzeit	4,5 ms
Puffergröße	8 MB
Durchschnittliche Latenzzeit	3 ms
Schnittstelle (detailliert)	Serial ATA

~Return to topic~
(auch wenn ich glaub der thread ersteller wird nix mehr schreiben *datum schau*)


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Raptor hab ich vergessen - Ausnahme und Regel  Ja, na klar ist sie schnell. Sie ist auf der Höhe der Zeit. Ihr Vorteil liegt in den 3ms Zugriffszeit. Die Datenrate ist -meines Erachtens- nicht mehr soo aussergewöhnlich.

Ich werde -wenn der nächste Rechner ansteht- eher Richtung SSD tendieren. Grad bei der Systemplatte ist es nicht die Datenrate, sondern eher die Zugriffszeit, wegen der vielen kleinen Dateien (obwohl man den besseren SSDs nicht nachsagen kann, sie wären nicht schnell )


Mal zum Eigentlichen : *Was machst Du mit dem Rechner?* Vielleicht kann man sich dann 'nen Reim machen, warum diese Teile verbaut sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (13. Oktober 2009)

@The Killer for Two: Bitte vernachlässige nicht unsere Netiquette (Punkt 15) bzgl. der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

SSD sind der hammer nur zu teuer und zu unausgereift. SSD werd ich mir holen wenn ich meinen PC mit neuem PROZ und neuem MB ausrüste dann kommt ein raidcontroller für SAS (6gb/s) rein und (wenn es sie denn bis dato gibt) SSD dafür

Die Raptor darf bis dahin ihren dienst tun 

Mit meinem Rechner spiel ich arbeite ich und mach alles andere 

Mein Problem ist das ich einfach zu gerne mit Hardware spiele ^^
Ich schaffe es meinen Rechner fast immer mit 100% Auslastung laufen zu lassen.


PS: 


> @The Killer for Two: Bitte vernachlässige nicht unsere Netiquette (Punkt 15) bzgl. der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank!
> 
> mfg Maik



ist leider etwas Problematisch da ich zwar nicht legasteniker bin aber mit groß und Kleinschreibung so meine Probleme hab^^ aber ich werde mich bemühen^^


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ist leider etwas Problematisch da ich zwar nicht legasteniker bin aber mit groß und Kleinschreibung so meine Probleme hab^^ aber ich werde mich bemühen^^




Mit der Kommasetzung hast du auch sehr große Probleme.


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Mit der Kommasetzung hast du auch sehr große Probleme.



und mit der Rechtschreibung allgemein. Ich kann mich zwar extravagant Ausdrücken es aber nie richtig schreiben 
hack doch lieber auf meiner Hardware rum find ich viel besser 

~Return to topic~


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

An Uns Alle :
Nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein  Wir möchten, dass sich alle Mühe geben beim Schreiben,
aber wir haben noch nicht den Nachweis eines Deutsch-Studiums eingeführt. Also weiter im Text 

Nun, dann darf man Dich wohl Hardware- oder technikaffin nennen  Ich halte SSDs keinesfalls für unausgereift, nur z Zt noch für zu teuer.

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> An Uns Alle :
> Nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein  Wir möchten, dass sich alle Mühe geben beim Schreiben,
> aber wir haben noch nicht den Nachweis eines Deutsch-Studiums eingeführt. Also weiter im Text
> 
> ...


gut bin ich erleichtert 

darfst du gerne^^ auch wenn ich beruflich mehr html css und dergleichen mache.

Dann schau doch mal wie oft die gelöscht und neu beschrieben werden können.... war i-was mit 500.000 mal wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
und wenn ich mein OS drauf hab ist 500.000 mal nicht gerade viel^^


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mir die 500.000 Zugriffe nicht ganz in Zeit umwandeln, ist schwer, daraus nen Schuh zu machen, wie lang es nun reell ist..

Aber nebenbei, für html+css und so weiter reicht auch ein Atom 270  So betrachtet kannst Du auf Deinem Rechner 10 Webseiten mit etlichen SQL-Datenbanken hosten und nebenbei noch die DB-Zugriffe über den RAM-Speicher Deiner Grafikkarten dank CUDA machen. (Das ist ja mal spannend, MySQL auf HLSL portieren

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mir die 500.000 Zugriffe nicht ganz in Zeit umwandeln, ist schwer, daraus nen Schuh zu machen, wie lang es nun reell ist..
> 
> Aber nebenbei, für html+css und so weiter reicht auch ein Atom 270  So betrachtet kannst Du auf Deinem Rechner 10 Webseiten mit etlichen SQL-Datenbanken hosten und nebenbei noch die DB-Zugriffe über den RAM-Speicher Deiner Grafikkarten dank CUDA machen. (Das ist ja mal spannend, MySQL auf HLSL portieren
> 
> mfg chmee



ok ich hab wikipedia gefragt:



			
				wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Konventionelle und Flashfestplatten verschleißen mit der Zeit. Während sich das bei ersteren aus der Abnutzung der Mechanik ergibt, wirkt bei der Flashtechnik ein elektrischer Effekt begrenzend. Lesevorgänge sind hier zwar unbegrenzt möglich, je nach Qualität kann eine Flashzelle aber nur zwischen 100.000 und 5 Millionen Schreibvorgänge absolvieren. Danach „vergisst“ sie, was neu geschrieben wird und kann nur noch gelesen werden.[26] Flashspeicher wären so mitunter schon nach wenigen Tagen defekt. Dem wirken seit einigen Jahren „Wear-Levelling“-Verfahren entgegen. Der Controller im Flashlaufwerk verteilt Schreibvorgänge auf alle Speicherzellen so, dass jede möglichst gleich häufig beschrieben wird. Die hierfür verwendeten Algorithmen sind herstellerspezifisch, in jedem Fall aber vom Rest des Computers aus weder sichtbar noch beeinflussbar. Dieses Verteilungs-Verfahren gibt es in verschiedenen Ausbaustufen. So verwendet eine Flashfestplatte häufig komplexere Controller als ein USB-Stick und sehr wenige Wechseldatenträger auch gar keinen.[27] Hier können dann Software-Lösungen wie in Windows Vista oder das Dateisystem JFFS2 unter Linux aushelfen.



sagen wir wenn du etwas instalierst werden bis zu 10.000 dateien geschrieben.



Mit meinem PC spiel ich aber auch, mache lans mit und so weiter. Die CPU war mindestens nötig da ich den vorherigen Dualcore schon mit 100% durch die gegend gejagt habe 
Wobei es mit dem Quad auch nicht gerade besser wurde 

Arbeitsspeicher werden noch 8 GB (dualchannel) Crossair mit 800ér tacktung


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

> ..sagen wir wenn du etwas instalierst werden bis zu 10.000 dateien geschrieben.


Ja, aber jede Speicherzelle wird *nur einmal* beschrieben und genau diese (Speicherzelle) macht im Schnitt nach 500.000 Schreibzyklen ne Grätsche. Ergo gibt es Daten (zB OS) die werden höchstens per Patch/ServicePack neu überschrieben (die Schreibzyklen der Meisten OS-Dateien kann man an zwei Händen abzählen), andere, wie die Auslagerungsdatei und Temp/Cache-Dateien sind da viel übler. Da greifen aber wieder genannte Wear-Levelling-Techniken.

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber jede Speicherzelle wird *nur einmal* beschrieben und genau diese (Speicherzelle) macht im Schnitt nach 500.000 Schreibzyklen ne Grätsche. Ergo gibt es Daten (zB OS) die werden höchstens per Patch/ServicePack neu überschrieben (die Schreibzyklen der Meisten OS-Dateien kann man an zwei Händen abzählen), andere, wie die Auslagerungsdatei und Temp/Cache-Dateien sind da viel übler. Da greifen aber wieder genannte Wear-Levelling-Techniken.
> 
> mfg chmee



nja aber ich denk mir das also torzdem innerhalb von 1-2 jahren ich nur noch lesen kann...
ich erkenn da nur einen vorteil:
DAS IST SCHREIB GESICHERT 


PS: was sagste zum ram?


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ist zu grob geschätzt, ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Beispielhaftigkeit. Folgendes Beispiel : Ich installiere Windows frisch auf der SSD. Erstmal frisch formatieren (1 Schreibzugriff). Danach ist Windows drauf, dann noch alle SPs und Patches, manche Dateien kommen auf 1xgeschrieben, andere auf 20x (zB rundll). Dieses System läuft dann die nächsten Jahre und ab und zu kommt ein Patch. Naja, wenn es mal 100 Änderungen an den kritischen Dateien. Jedes Programm, das installiert wird, zB Photoshop oder Firefox wird auch nur im Zuge eines Patchs oder Upgrades neu an jener Stelle beschrieben, auch wenige Male. Alles menschlich zählbar und absolut unkritisch.

Andersrum gerechnet : Es müssten ~715 schreibende Zugriffe pro Tag gemacht werden, damit die betreffende SSD-Speicherzelle in 2 Jahren hin ist.

Zum Ram gibts nix zu sagen, 4GB Kingston. Punkt. 
mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das ist zu grob geschätzt, ohne jegliche Erfahrung und Beispielhaftigkeit. Folgendes Beispiel : Ich installiere Windows frisch auf der SSD. Erstmal frisch formatieren (1 Schreibzugriff). Danach ist Windows drauf, dann noch alle SPs und Patches, manche Dateien kommen auf 1xgeschrieben, andere auf 20x (zB rundll). Dieses System läuft dann die nächsten Jahre und ab und zu kommt ein Patch. Naja, wenn es mal 100 Änderungen an den kritischen Dateien. Jedes Programm, das installiert wird, zB Photoshop oder Firefox wird auch nur im Zuge eines Patchs oder Upgrades neu an jener Stelle beschrieben, auch wenige Male. Alles menschlich zählbar und absolut unkritisch.
> 
> Andersrum gerechnet : Es müssten ~715 schreibende Zugriffe pro Tag gemacht werden, damit die betreffende SSD-Speicherzelle in 2 Jahren hin ist.
> 
> ...



ja gut aber wenn das jemand ist wie ich der auf der systemplatte viel macht... und jetzt hochgerechnet mein pc läuft 22 stunden am tag das auf ca 3 instalationen pro tag und vielen "system optimierenden" maßnahmen kommen wir shocn nicht mehr so hoch 

nja nicht 4 ^^ 8 XD


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Sagt mal was isn mit Bergi los?
kaum hab ich nen eigenen Thread in dem er auf meiner Hardware rumhacken könnte schreibt er mir nicht mehr  XD


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

möchte keine Massenpost schreiben, über Themen, die mich nur bedingt interessieren wie zB. SSD oder HDD 

Trotzdem ist deine Kombi schlecht!  
Wenn ich nen Highend PC haben möchte, dann werde ich definitiv keine "alten" Grakas im SLI laufen lassen.

Stromverbrauch steigt enormst in die Höhe, obwohl es sinnlos ist.
Die Wärmeentwicklung ist beknackt.
Lautstärke steigt im Normalfall ebenso.

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> möchte keine Massenpost schreiben, über Themen, die mich nur bedingt interessieren wie zB. SSD oder HDD
> 
> ...


XD deswegen kommt ja ne GTX 295 rein die is weder alt noch schlecht ^^
die anderen beiden, wie gesagt, werden für PhysX und die zwei Monitore dann weiter verwendet 

Lautstärke is eig wurscht und wäre bei meinem Gehäuse eig auch  XD

schau dir mal die lüfter an^^


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> die anderen beiden, wie gesagt, werden für PhysX und die zwei Monitore dann weiter verwendet



Da reichen 2 Grakas bzw ist PhysX meines Erachtens noch nicht ausgereift bzw. gibt es wenige Spiele, die dies unterstützen.
Eine schlechte Graka , die nur den Anschluß für 2 Monitore bieten?
Selbst da würde die mit PhysX ausreichen.



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Lautstärke is eig wurscht und wäre bei meinem ....  XD
> schau dir mal die lüfter an^^



Ich selbst höre meist Musik, sodass ich den PC nicht höre,
aber desto leiser wäre mir lieber;
wir haben halt 2 verschiedene Ansichten von PCs


bo


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Möchte bo's Meinung unterstreichen. Der Rechner ist nur groß, dabei wenig durchdacht. Gleiche Rechenpower bekommt man mit weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Lautstärke. Und am Ende sitzt da ein 2,4GHz-Quadcore, der in Singlethreadlösungen (davon gibt es noch zu Genüge) weniger leistet als mein E2180, den ich auf 3GHz gepumpt habe.

zB Dein SuperPi-Wert (1M, synthetisch, ich weiss) liegt mit (wieviel war das) 34s knapp 12 Sekunden über meiner CPU(22s) und einen E4300 habe ich auf knapp 19s. bekommen.

Wenn Du ehrliche Kritik zu Deinem Rechner haben möchtest, sei nicht sauer, Du wirst einen neuen aufbauen müssen 

mfg chme


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Da reichen 2 Grakas bzw ist PhysX meines Erachtens noch nicht ausgereift bzw. gibt es wenige Spiele, die dies unterstützen.
> Eine schlechte Graka , die nur den Anschluß für 2 Monitore bieten?
> Selbst da würde die mit PhysX ausreichen.


Lasse dir sagen was NVIDIA schon lane spricht:
An einer Graka max. 2 Monitore
heißt GTX 295 zwar eig zwei grakas im SLI aber nur zwei Ausgänge... die ich für Fernseher nutzen werde.
Da ich aber nun 3 Monitore dann haben will aber sicherlich nicht nochmal 300-450 Euronen für Graka ausgeben will warum nicht die alten verwenden? 
Klar ist das für PhysX nur ne spielerei aber vllt werden es ja mal 6 Monitore... man wieß ja nie  (ich leide an akutem Größenwahn und hab kein verhältniss zum geld laut meiner eltern)




bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Ich selbst höre meist Musik, sodass ich den PC nicht höre,
> aber desto leiser wäre mir lieber;
> wir haben halt 2 verschiedene Ansichten von PCs
> 
> ...



XD 800 Watt DJ Anlage... da is mir des dann wurscht 
Man gewöhnt sich auch dran... also ich würde kein Geld für silenc ausgeben wenn ich dafür casemodding machen kann^^



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Möchte bo's Meinung unterstreichen. Der Rechner ist nur groß, dabei wenig durchdacht. Gleiche Rechenpower bekommt man mit weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Lautstärke. Und am Ende sitzt da ein 2,4GHz-Quadcore, der in Singlethreadlösungen (davon gibt es noch zu Genüge) weniger leistet als mein E2180, den ich auf 3GHz gepumpt habe.
> 
> zB Dein SuperPi-Wert (1M, synthetisch, ich weiss) liegt mit (wieviel war das) 34s knapp 12 Sekunden über meiner CPU(22s) und einen E4300 habe ich auf knapp 19s. bekommen.
> 
> ...



Also neu aufbauen sicher nicht. 
Dafür reicht das Geld lange nicht mehr. Aber ich werd immer auf und umrüsten.
Die Brenchmarks sind noch von meinem Dualcore mit 2,53 Ghz und 2GB ram sowie nur einer 9600GT^^

Der CPU wird wenn der Rest stabil steht übertacktet auf 3,5 GHZ oder was halt geht^^


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mit NVIDIA beschäftige ich mich selten; ATI mehr; von daher "mach mal"
Zudem weiß ich nicht was der NVIDIA Treiber alles hergibt, da ich vor 2-3 Jahren die letzte NVIDIA GPU hatte.



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> XD 800 Watt DJ Anlage... da is mir des dann wurscht
> Man gewöhnt sich auch dran... also ich würde kein Geld für silenc ausgeben wenn ich dafür casemodding machen kann^^



Du solltest mal nebenbei in Erfahrung bringen, dass es nicht auf die "Watt" Zahl bei einem Lautsprecher System geht, sondern viel mehr um "db".
Die reale Watt Zahl des Systems ist ein Bruchteil von dem was angegeben wird;
die Watt Zahl, die drauf steht bedeutet etwas anderes.


bo


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Bei Watt-Angaben immer auf Sinus(RMS) und Impuls(PMPO) achten. Ein Ghettoblaster, der mit 80W verkauft wird, kann Sinus nur 5W haben. Da gönn ich mir die -mehr als ausreichenden- 100W-Sinus in meinem Wohnzimmer. Die dreh ich nicht auf..

Geh mal in ein Fachforum wie zB hardwaredeluxx. Da wird Dein Rechner restlos zerlegt. Immerhin sagst Du, dass die sysprofile-Daten veraltet sind. Worüber reden wir dann? Über einen Rechner, den Du nach Belieben (passend zur Diskussion) neu zusammenstellst?

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bei Watt-Angaben immer auf Sinus(RMS) und Impuls(PMPO) achten. Ein Ghettoblaster, der mit 80W verkauft wird, kann Sinus nur 5W haben. Da gönn ich mir die -mehr als ausreichenden- 100W-Sinus in meinem Wohnzimmer. Die dreh ich nicht auf..





bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest mal nebenbei in Erfahrung bringen, dass es nicht auf die "Watt" Zahl bei einem Lautsprecher System geht, sondern viel mehr um "db".
> Die reale Watt Zahl des Systems ist ein Bruchteil von dem was angegeben wird;
> die Watt Zahl, die drauf steht bedeutet etwas anderes.



ok... sie schafft 800Watt sinus max interessiert mich eig nicht
um zu den DB zu kommen: 12" Woofer á 98db





chmee hat gesagt.:


> Geh mal in ein Fachforum wie zB hardwaredeluxx. Da wird Dein Rechner restlos zerlegt. Immerhin sagst Du, dass die sysprofile-Daten veraltet sind. Worüber reden wir dann? Über einen Rechner, den Du nach Belieben (passend zur Diskussion) neu zusammenstellst?
> 
> mfg chmee



Die Brenchmark daten sind veraltet und die obere reihe der Bilder... der rest ist eig aktuell.. ausser das eine Festplatte noch nicht drinne ist... und ein Bild vom Gehäuse auch nicht mehr stimmt...

Ich hab prinzipiel ziemlich genaue Vorstellungen was reinkommt.  Ich bin aber immer für Vorschläge und neue ideen offen daher diskotier ich ja auch darüber^^



bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Mit NVIDIA beschäftige ich mich selten; ATI mehr; von daher "mach mal"
> Zudem weiß ich nicht was der NVIDIA Treiber alles hergibt, da ich vor 2-3 Jahren die letzte NVIDIA GPU hatte.



die Treiber geben schon verdammt viel her.
Schau dich mal kurz auf der NVIDIA-Seite um^^ wird dir Spaß machen.


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Zu guter Letzt ( mir wird es dann auch langsam zu bunt) :
Es ist absolut blödsinnig, *einen* Rechner zu bauen, der alles kann.
Willst Du bruteforce-Passwörter knacken? Nimm zwei ATI 5870X4 und laß die das machen.
Willst Du eine Flickr-Datenbank erstellen? Dann stell Dir 30 Raid5-Hardware-Fileserver hin.
Willst Du Spiele spielen? Dann nimm den höchstgetaktenen Dualcore und pack ne anständige GraKa dazu. 
Brauchst Du viele Monitore? Dann nimm ne ATI5870 mit Eyefinity.

Kleine Analogie : *Es gibt kein Auto, dass über 300kmh fährt, gleichzeitig als Familienkutsche mit 5 Plätzen dienen kann, dabei noch einen Umzug handlen und noch unter 5L/100km verbraucht.*

Jedenfalls wird 1. nicht klar, wozu Du den  Rechner brauchst und 2. welche Power Du denn wirklich benötigst. Scheinbar nur Prollkraft, und da bin ich immun.

Du hast bis Dato nicht gesagt, welche Software Du schwerpunktartig benutzt. Du beziehst Dich auf  die Rechenkraft von CUDA, ich habe aber Zweifel, dass Du HLSL beherrschst. Tatsächlich kann ATI das alles genauso, nur ist Nvidia lauter mit ihrer Werbung.

Sorry, wie alt bist Du eigentlich?
mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kleine Analogie : *Es gibt kein Auto, dass über 300kmh fährt, gleichzeitig als Familienkutsche mit 5 Plätzen dienen kann, dabei noch einen Umzug handlen und noch unter 5L/100km verbraucht.*



lol

Hast aber Recht 
(Bin ja ehh gegen seine Kombination xD   )

bo


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zu guter Letzt ( mir wird es dann auch langsam zu bunt) :
> Es ist absolut blödsinnig, *einen* Rechner zu bauen, der alles kann.
> Willst Du bruteforce-Passwörter knacken? Nimm zwei ATI 5870X4 und laß die das machen.
> Willst Du eine Flickr-Datenbank erstellen? Dann stell Dir 30 Raid5-Hardware-Fileserver hin.
> ...



Was ich brauche und was ich für mich brauche das ich zufrieden bin sind zwei dinge... was ich brauche um zufrieden zu sein ist ein Rechner der schnell läuft und mir immer das bieten kann was ich gerade will bzw brauch. 
Software benutz ich immer unterschiedlich aber was immer läuft sind icq msn skype FF Win-live-Mail.
Das ich gleichzeitig Spiele chatte und Filmschaue sind so sachen die eig normal sind bei mir, daher auch viel Leistung ziehen.

Ich benutze nicht Nvidia wegen der Werbung sondern weil ich schlechte Erfahrung mit ATI gemacht habe und NVIDIA mich bis jetzt nie Enttäuscht hat. Das ist auch der Grund warum bei mir Intel läuft und nicht AMD.

XD woher wusste ich nur das die Frage bald kommt.
Ich bin 18 um die zu beruhigen.

Aber eine Gegenfrage (Abgesehen davon das in ca 2 Wochen ein Fileserver bei mir läuft)  warum sollte es nicht möglich sein einen Rechner zu haben der für all das Nutzbar ist?
Das ich mehrere Monitore nutze liegt an der Gewohnheit und das es sehr praktisch ist, das ich viel mache liegt daran das ich multitasking bin. Warum sollte das der PC nicht auch können?



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kleine Analogie : *Es gibt kein Auto, dass über 300kmh fährt, gleichzeitig als Familienkutsche mit 5 Plätzen dienen kann, dabei noch einen Umzug handlen und noch unter 5L/100km verbraucht.*


Jetzt bedenke das mit die 5L/100KM wurscht sind (Strom/Lautstärke)
und dann kann ich dir gerne einen Kumpel vorstellen dessen Vater einen Audi fährt wo 5 Leute reinpassen noch Kofferaum platz hat und trozdem 300 Fährt.
Anderes Beisspiel Porsche hat es mit dem Cayenn (oder wie man den schreibt) auch geschafft... (nur so nebenbei der eben genannte Vater tuned autos also nicht wundern // Der cayenn den ich angesprochen hab, ist der mit 800PS gemeint)


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein PC, der alles kann ist uneffizient.
Es sei denn es ist ein Server, der im Rack steht und virtualisiert.


Skype MSN und co laufen bei mir auch regelmäßig im Hintergrund..
Mein AMD ist nur max. zu 50% ausgelastet
Und läuft prima, ist leise....


naja bin aus der Diskussion!


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Den Umzug hast Du gewissentlich untern Teppich gekehrt  Schaff mir mal mit Deinem Cayenne oder dem Audi 20Tonnen Material auf meine Baustelle. Bekomm mal die Einbauküche in den Cayenne, pack auch noch den Wohnzimmerschrank dazu. -> Beide Autos haben keinen Platz um 4 Projektoren der Profiklasse aufzunehmen (zB Barco R12+). Ich habe hier im Moment 14 davon zu stehen. (Sat1-Yes we can Dance-Hintergrundpanorama)

Sorry, ich habe letzten Sommer ein Video auf meinem läppischen Netbook (Atom270) in After Effects geschnitten. Ich hatte nunmal Nix anderes dabei. Weisst Du was? Arbeit in Time, Geld bekommen. Der Kunde war zufrieden.

Wie es bo schon sagte, uneffizient bis zum Abwinken und trotzdem kann ich ihm Arbeit geben, die ihn platzen lässt bzw. wo sich zeigt, dass er eben nicht alles kann. Fragwürdig auch, wozu er alles können soll. 

So, um das Ganze nicht ins Negative abrutschen zu lassen : Für Deine genannten Programme kann ich einen Quadcore verstehen, auch mehrere Monitore. Nur für FF - und was auch immer für Kleinstressourcenfresser - brauchst Du diesen Overdose nicht. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich raus. Tatsache ist, dass Du scheinbar nur hören möchtest, was man noch/mehr reinpacken kann. Das Thema Effizienz wirkt bei Dir nicht. Rausgeschleudertes Geld, aber das hast Du ja schon gesagt.

Melde Dich einfach wieder, wenn Du den Fileserver aufbauen möchtest. Dann gibt es zumindest eine klare Aufgabe mit zielgerichtetem Equipment.

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Na dann schaff mir mal mit Deinem Cayenne oder dem Audi 20Tonnen Material auf meine Baustelle. Bekomm mal die Einbauküche in den Cayenne, pack auch noch den Wohnzimmerschrank dazu. -> Schon wenn Du 3 meiner benutzten Projektoren (Barco R12+ ~120kg/stk) in diese Autos packst, gehen die Achsen flöten, bye schöne Welt, hallo Werkstatt.
> 
> Sorry, ich habe letzten Sommer ein Video auf meinem läppischen Netbook (Atom270) in After Effects geschnitten. Ich hatte nunmal Nix anderes dabei. Weisst Du was? Arbeit in Time, Geld bekommen. Der Kunde war zufrieden.
> 
> ...


Gut wenn du soviel auf einmal Transpotierst ist klar das die achsen Brechen.

Aber ich glaub ich hab dann immer noch nicht verstanden was daran unefizient ist.

Zu FF: ich hatte mit dem FF vor kurzem 3 GB ram Auslastung....

Was man noch mehr reinpacken könnte weiß ich... nur (halte mich für dumm) versteh ich nicht warum es nicht effizient sein sollte das alles zusammen in einen zu packen? Ich arbeite am liebsten auf allen Monitoren ohne umschalten von Tastatur oder gar wechsel.
Effizienz was Graka angeht wäre einzig und allein Lautstärke und Energie einzusparen in dem ich die dritte graka dann nicht auf physX ansetzte aber da trifft es zwei punkte die mir relativ egal sind 
Festplatten schau ich auf geschwindigkeit und möglichst hohe Datensicherheit. Die ich mit mehreren Festplatten gesichert hab. (Bald) einer Raptor für OS und die anderen Platten immer so das wenn eine am abkratzen ist die Daten noch gesichert werden könne.
Ram sind 6 GB nicht zu wenig da ich dir (von zu hause aus) gerne einen Screen meiner Sidebar schicken kann (auf selbiger sieht man immer meine CPU/Ram auslastung) auf dem volle 5GB Ram Auslastung zu sehen sind..

Alles weitere kannst mir erklären


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Zu FF: ich hatte mit dem FF vor kurzem 3 GB ram Auslastung....



Entschuldige den Ausdruck,
aber du hast keine Ahnung vom Firefox oder bist teilweise so´n Freak,
der meint er müsse hunderte Youtube Tabs geöffnet haben...


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Autobeispiel : Es zeigt, dass nicht alles auf einmal geht ! 

Nochmal in aller Ruhe. Wir können mal Punkt für Punkt durchgehen.
1. Wie zum Teufel lässt man FF 3GB nutzen?
2. 2x 9600 hat einige Nachteile. SLI-Verbund ist treiberanfällig und eine potentielle Fehlerquelle. Stromverbrauch entbehrt jeglicher Logik (in Deinem Fall nicht wichtig) -> Aber führt zu Wärmeentwicklung, die man ganz einfach vermeiden kann. Wozu weitere Lüfter einbauen, wenn man gleich am Anfang richtig plant? Quasi jede darauf folgende Grafikkarte hat mehr Kraft, verbraucht weniger Strom und macht weniger Treiberprobleme. SLI wird eh nicht von allem unterstützt. 
3. GPGPU-Anwendungen sind Speical-Interest-Gebiete. Also jene Programme, die die Grafikkarte als Rechenkraft nutzen können, da nutzt auch nicht das Schielen auf die Nvidia-Beispiele. Das sind schöne Zahlen ohne populäre Nutzung.
4. Mehrmonitor ist natürlich ein Grund für mehrere Grafikkarten. Aber da würde sogar eine aktuelle GTX260 in Kombination mit einer älteren 9400 (oder sogar Onboard-Grafik) weniger verbrauchen und mehr bringen.

Ergo -> Man kann einen Rechner so bauen, dass er schnell ist, alle Spiele spielen lässt, viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufbar macht -> OHNE unnötig Strom zu verbraten und laut zu sein. In Deinem Fall nutzt Du von dem 750W-Netzteil höchstens 60%, obwohl Du mit einem kleineren Netzteil eine höhere Effizienz hättest (im anderen Thread schon anhand von Zahlen erläutert). Der Gedanke, sich für die Zukunft zu rüsten, ist unlogisch. 
A - Glaubst Du, dass immernoch das gleiche Mainboard in 2 Jahren drinstecken wird? 
B - Die technische Vergangenheit zeigt, dass die Leistung nicht steigt im Gegensatz zur CPU-Power. 
C - Wenn also Dein Rechner mal 680W braucht, ist eh Zeit etwas auszutauschen. Einfach, weil Deine Peripherie veraltet ist  (Sowie es jetzt schon mit den "alten" 9600 ist)

*Letztlich darf ich Dir nichts vorwerfen*, Du zahlst Die Stromrechnung scheinbar nicht. Ich für meinen Teil möchte in meinem Arbeitszimmer Ruhe haben, auch wenn der Rechner unter Volllast ackert. Zudem halte ich mein Portemonaie für die Zahlungen hin, bin auch knapp doppelt so alt wie Du.

mfg chmee


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

bergonline hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldige den Ausdruck,
> aber du hast keine Ahnung vom Firefox oder bist teilweise so´n Freak,
> der meint er müsse hunderte Youtube Tabs geöffnet haben...



freak ja rest nein
ich hab max 2x youtube auf..



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das Autobeispiel : Es zeigt, dass nicht alles auf einmal geht !
> 
> Nochmal in aller Ruhe. Wir können mal Punkt für Punkt durchgehen.
> 1. Wie zum Teufel lässt man FF 3GB nutzen?
> ...


gumo^^
wie ich das geschafft hab ka... http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/5gbram1de1ec6eJPG.jpg <-schaus dir an
sli hab ich in ein paar wochen nur noch in der gtx295 (ist intigriert) dann sind die anderen beiden wie schon gesagt für anderes zuständig XD
Naja aber ich spiel immer die aktuellsten Spiele und brauch daher meist sehr hohe Grafikanforderung. Da nun aber langsam lags einsetzten die weder mit i-net noch mit cpu/ram zu tun haben muss neue graka herhalten...
onbord graka hab ich nicht. das Prob ist das ich an der zweiten graka dann nicht einen Monitor hängen hab sondern zwei (22") und das wieder leistung von der Graka frisst.

ich benutze derzeit noch ein 550 Watt NT.
Ich glaube nicht das in zwei Jahren noch dsa selbe MB drinne ist aber eins das denke ich noch mehr Leistung frisst.
Schau als BSP MB-Anschlüsse für Strom an... das zieht mehr als früher.
Eig ist nur die GPU etwas veraltet aber ich denke mir das gibt sich auch großteils mit der GTX295.

Stimmt aber ich werde jetzt dann meinen Beitrag an der Stromrechnung tragen müssen ... Jedoch bleibt Lautstärke auch weiterhin kein Problem da er nicht so laut ist und man sich schnell dran gewöhnt.


PS: wie viel Watt NT würdest du mir raten?
Unter vorbedacht das noch zwei Festplatten kommen, (Innenbeläuchtung ) und die GTX295

greez
The Killer for Two


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

sry hab derzeit nicht so viel zeit...deswegen ist es meist etwas knapp...


----------

